
Codecademy Lunches Data Science Career Path - kjtech
https://twitter.com/myviralmag/status/1161279305751642112
======
mtmail
Please submit the original source.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
In this case the Twitter tweet adds no extra information to a direct link to
the blog.

[https://www.viralmag.co.uk/2019/08/become-data-scientist-
wit...](https://www.viralmag.co.uk/2019/08/become-data-scientist-with-
codecademy.html)

